# Tractors get New Home



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well with this nice weather I got the fewer and had to go rescue a couple of tractors needing a new home. One is a 1955 Farmall 400 and the other is what is known as a Leroi tractair. Don't know much about it other than it' seems to be part AC and Leroi. Engine is stuck in the Leroi. We put gas and a battery in the 400 and it fired right up for the first time in 2 years. Not sure whats happening but haven't found any new Case tractors yet this year.   
caseman-d

more info on Leroi at www.tractair.com


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

do the back 2 cylynders of that engine pump the air or is there a ompressor mounted in that box on the side


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Bear, It has a four cylinder engine then 2 additional cylinders behind them. Once the engine is warmed up you engage the other two cylinders to compress the air into a holding tank.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

ok. maybe it will work this time.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats cool never seen or heard of one of those. The Farmall looks to be in great shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Couple of interesting projects you have there caseman! :thumbsup: 

The city used Leroi tow behind compressors on their service trucks all the time years ago for running the jackhammers. I'm trying to remember back, I think I saw the tractors in use on state freeway projects back in the 70's. I think I saw a post from a guy restoring one of their tow behind compressors either here or on another forum some time ago. I'll see if I have any luck finding it.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow that Leroi is a strange bird. Intresting project you have there.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Wow that Leroi is a strange bird. Intresting project you have there. *


:ditto: I've never seen anything like that before, never heard of anything like that before, Heck! I never imagined anything like that before. Certainly an unusual tractor!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Bear, It has a four cylinder engine then 2 additional cylinders behind them. Once the engine is warmed up you engage the other two cylinders to compress the air into a holding tank.
> caseman-d *


i'll have to check my pics freind of mine in north dakota has one in peices in his shop. if you make it up to the show in july you'll be able to have a look at one in peices


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Caseman,

If you go to the link below and put the word Leroi in the search box, 42 threads are listed with the word in them. I did not find any tractors. Most are generators and stationary engines but you might find some interesting information in the posts and there are some links to other webpages as well as pictures posted.

http://www.smokstak.com/ 

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mark
WoW, thanks for posting that site, I really enjoyed what I seen. Thats what I enjoy about tractorforum is everyone has got additional friendly information.
Thanks everyone
caseman-d


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Caseman-d

You always find the neat stuff. I don't ever have the luck you do.

Thanks,
Tau


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

There are a couple of those Leroy tractairs around here. A buddy of mine restored a Schramm air compressor tractor. Same idea, except there are 3 cylinders powered, and 3 that compress air. It has about a 40 gal tank, and will fill it to 100 PSI in 9 seconds!!!! Another neighbor was using it to run a drill rig before the current owner bought it, he said it would maintain 60 PSI on a 1 inch OPEN line!!!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tau44 _
> *Caseman-d
> 
> You always find the neat stuff. I don't ever have the luck you do.
> ...


Thanks Tau,
I actually went to look at the Farmall 400. I seen the Leroi sitting in the weeds up the hill from the 400. The guy said he was thinking of hauling it to the junk yard. He asked me if I thought they would give him a 100.00 for it. I told him I thought it was worth that in scrap. So then I saked him what he wanted for it and he said 100.00 and I had to load and haul it. Well I showed up Saturday with some gas and a battery for the 400. We were wondering if we needed another tractor to load these and I said lets see if the 400 would run and if it would we could use it to pull leroi on. The 400 fired right up, I pulled my pickup up to the leroi and used mu compressor to air the tires up. After I got the tires aired up it looked a whole lot better. In less than an hour from the time I got there we had both tractors loaded. When it warms up I want to pour some atf down the cylinders and let it soak, hopefully it will come loose. I'm sure when you least expect it something will jump out and call your name. It amazed me I didn't have to drive 500 miles to go get it. They were within 25 miles of home.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

partsman,
Talk about a portable air compressor, sure home I can get that engine loose.
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Once you get the Leroy running you will have an excellent air source to sandblast your other projects!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Once you get the Leroy running you will have an excellent air source to sandblast your other projects!  *


Hmmmmmm,
I knew there was a reason I needed it.
    
caseman-d


----------

